# Termas de Rio Hondo, Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Las Termas de Rio Hondo is the main Thermal Center and Spa in Latin America. Located on the banks of the Rio Dulce, in the province of Santiago del Estero, is seated on a thermal mineralized within 15 km., Composed of 14 layers of mesothermal water that reaches 65 ° and made ​​up a lot of minerals that give a great curative value.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://www.facebook.com/ArgentinaMotoGP?fref=ts



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from this town


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Crhistos


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Location Province - State*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Las Termas de Rio Hondo is located strategically, on National Route 9, in direct communication with Tucumán, Catamarca, La Rioja, Salta and Jujuy, a few kilometers from the airport of Santiago del Estero and Tucuman. It has a hotel infrastructure with 170 establishments of different categories that allow you to enjoy the thermal baths in the room itself, unique in the country.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering about the reason for all the different hotels....Not a favorite of mine in this otherwise beautiful looking country..hno:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Among the alternatives offered by the city and surrounding excel in sports: golf, in gastronomy chivitos, the golden, empanadas and tamales as dishes, along with snacks and processed in 8 factories alfajores termeñas. It is a cultural city with strong traditions, baskets is the oldest traditional expression and is a major lure, artisan tradition that is passed from generation to generation.

Just 4 km. Dock Lake Front with 33,000 hectares. is an ideal place to practice all water sports and fishing for "gold". An imposing neo-colonial style building houses the Casino de Rio Hondo, the largest in the north.

The National Exhibition Centre and Convention and General San Martin Cultural Center is the venue for major concerts, theater, national and international conferences.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Numerous art festivals, clubs, tango, bowling alleys, playgrounds, horseback riding, museums and historic sites such as the Post of Vinará and Villa Rio Hondo are some of the many proposals and recreational activities offered by this tourist town.

Las Termas de Rio Hondo is a city-Thermal Spa country in the middle of autumn and winter the tourists not only enjoy its healing waters, but a generous and beneficent sun on their outdoor pools, getting a tan in the style Caribbean .


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

The city is placed on 14 layers of mesothermal waters whose temperatures range between 30 ° C and 65 ° C , which makes the Termas de Rio Hondo a spa town where health and beauty are treated with professionalism .

The energy of the hot springs and helps in improving skin health , but must consult a doctor at the spa to know which heat can be exposed . The relaxation and the benefits of the healing waters that are enjoyed for centuries in the region , but now I can do in the best hotels , spas and hot springs pools in the public square and the waterfront .

Before known as Rio Hondo , the spa town was known as Aguas Calientes and early twentieth century tourists had already arrived from different places to enjoy the hot springs .

Hydrotherapy addition , Rio Hondo can do sports such as golf , hiking, surfing on Lake Rio Hondo , fishing Dorados and visit large Front Dock . It also has an outstanding cuisine, with dishes of gold , billy goats , pies and candy stand snack and alfajores termeñas factories .
The springs of Rio Hondo are an alternative for winter as its season is from May to October season being bigger.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Moto GP Argentina 2014 *

*25, 26 and 27 April*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

More pics of autodromo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*MOTOGP IN ARGENTINA*

*The MotoGP is this 2014 in Argentina, with various activities the you can not lose. The party will be on 25 to 27 April at the International Circuit Rio Hondo. There will be shows like the Dread Mar I Band on Friday 25 and Saturday 26 Catupecu Machu band.*

In a weekend of Grand Prix three races , which correspond to the three categories that make up the MotoGP World Championship are played :

• Moto3 : A category 4 stroke motorcycles , 250cc single cylinder engines . The age limit is set to compete in the 28 years (25 years if it is wild card drivers and contract drivers participating for the first time in a race Moto3 ™ ) . The minimum age to compete is fixed at 16 years.
• Moto2 : Moto2 ™ category , with machines and 600cc 4-stroke , 250cc replaces since 2010 . The prototypes are fitted with 600c Honda 4-cycle engines around 140 hp . The design and construction of the chassis are not subject to restrictions on technical regulation establishes the FIM. Frame, swingarm , seat , fuel tank and fairings not from prototypes (eg approved street bikes ) can not be used . The minimum age to participate in this category is 16 .
• MotoGP : The ultimate test for the best talents in motorcycle racing . The maximum capacity of the engines in this category is 1000cc ( four-stroke ) and the minimum age for drivers is 18 years.

The Great PremioMotoGP Argentina Republic will take place over three days :
• Friday: Free Practice
• Thursday: Ranking
• Sunday: Race

MotoGP championship is the world's premier motorcycling, with a season that integrates up to 19 Grands Prix held in 14 countries, four continents and a global television coverage. The event brings together the most prominent manufacturers of motorcycles , like Honda , Yamaha yDucati , in addition to the elite pilots, who come from 10 different countries.

Organized by the International Motorcycling Federation (FIM ) in 1949 , MotoGP comes this year in its 65th edition. This is the world championship of older engine currently dispute. 500cc ` previously called ' World Championship began a new era in 2002 when modifying its rules allowed the participation of motorcycles with four-stroke engines and 990cc . In the 2007 season, MotoGP machines upgraded to use engines with a capacity of 800cc and engines from 2012 again had a maximum capacity of 1000cc . MotoGP is managed since 1992 by Dorna Sports , the company that owns commercial rights , under the supervision of the FIM.

http://www.tripin.travel/blog/motog...er - semana-santa-2014-en-chubut - 26-03-2014


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

a nice city with a nice character.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Amerian Carlos V Hotel


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from this town


----------

